# NW Illinois?



## wkshank (Aug 9, 2008)

Anyone in the NW Illinois area?


----------



## Boz Mon (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm down by joliet


----------



## Corry (Aug 17, 2008)

North central!  (not too far from the LaSalle/Streator area)


----------



## zandman (Sep 7, 2008)

i'm in south chicago.


----------



## Photo Phil (Sep 9, 2008)

Tinley Park here.


----------



## zandman (Sep 12, 2008)

Photo Phil said:


> Tinley Park here.


 
hey there neighbor!


----------



## plastii (Nov 3, 2008)

Mount Prospect


----------



## rein (Nov 4, 2008)

Hanover Park Here


----------



## cr8vxpozr (Nov 25, 2008)

Hoffman Estates reporting


----------



## samal (Nov 25, 2008)

Buffalo Grove is here


----------



## PhotosByAndy (Nov 27, 2008)

Quad Cities USA


----------



## Xander (Dec 15, 2008)

Lake Zurich area here. . . .


----------



## joyride (Jan 15, 2009)

Lincoln square (near lincolnwood) currently.  Trying to find a job ANYWHERE though.


----------



## zandman (Feb 21, 2009)

hello,


----------



## gpsysngbrd (Mar 10, 2009)

Rolling Meadows


----------

